
Several women accuse tech pundit Robert Scoble of sexual harassment - enraged_camel
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/10/several-women-accuse-tech-pundit-robert-scoble-of-sexual-harassment
======
rgbrenner
previously/related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15511285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15511285)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15519902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15519902)

------
praneshp
Tech pundit... More like Tech commenter/speculator.

Edit: Sorry, I thought pundit was supposed to be knowledgeable. Acc to the
Wikipedia link below it could be "or can at least appear to be knowledgeable"
as well.

~~~
detaro
That's more or less the definition of pundit:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pundit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pundit)

------
tryingagainbro
I did wrong...I got sober blah blah. what about the women? I hope personal
apologies are being sent to them. They were robbed of something very
precious....

------
foo101
Did the mods just delist this post from the front page? I can't find this
story anymore in the front page or any of the subsequent pages.

I don't think a story like this should be delisted. This is a major problem in
this (and many other) industries and should be discussed!

~~~
dang
The story has been discussed extensively. HN prefers original sources, as the
guidelines state:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

